# Parents Won't Let Me Snowboard



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Ouch that sucks! I'm sure you can understand from their point of view, especially with all the media hype about concusions that they don't want anything to happen to you. head injuries are serious business.

I wish I had an answer for you though... 

Ironically I quit volleyball so that I could continue to snowboard... volleyball was wrecking my right knee.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Explain to them its your life and youre old enough to make those type of decisions:dunno: Anything in life has risks to it. I dont think that should stop you from shredding because the worry of getting injured for volleyball, just take it easy out there!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Would they let you ride if you stay off the park? ( I'm a parent too)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Are either of them doctors? I'm not sure how this works in the states, but up here a doc could "suggest" you avoid certain activities for a certain period of time. If there's any chance of damaging your back I'd stay off the board until it's healed.

This coming from a guy who bruised his ribcage and is entering a competition tomorrow anyway! :yahoo:

As for not letting you board, that's a whole other issue between you and your parents! I was lucky enough to have parents that let me try pretty much everything and get my scrapes, as long as it was a healthy activity (instead of getting into drugs, drinking, etc.).

The one line I said to my mom in my teens, when she was being overbearing was "Mom, you did a good job raising me, now let me to my job (and live my life)!" She still quotes it. Show them you're mature enough to think for yourself... Not sure how you're going to do that, I'm not a parent and it's too long since I was a teenager! lol


----------



## glaucon (Jan 3, 2013)

How important is the park to you? Can you work a compromise and agree not do the jumps (or only small jumps)? Your parents are being overly reactive but there are some pretty big risks in the sport.

But if you were in my generation, you'd already know:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

glaucon said:


> How important is the park to you? Can you work a compromise and agree not do the jumps (or only small jumps)? Your parents are being overly reactive but there are some pretty big risks in the sport.


Park is really fun to me, but I'm definitely no expert at it yet. I guess I push myself pretty hard to get better and that's why I got injured. My parents are scared of the mountain in general - they think I'm gonna die out there or something. 
Thanks for all the advice though! I'll try and compromise and say that I'll stay out of park for the rest of this season (maybe haha)


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Start dating a massive douche bag (or cunt if that's your thing). After not too long it should be possible to use that as bartering power. You will dump the douche if they let you snowboard.


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

Snowolf said:


> Explain to them that every activity in life comes with risk. You can be injured playing volley ball just as easy. You could be critically injured in a car accident going to the grocery store. Not only is it impossible to protect you with 100% certainty but it is morally wrong. You are a person and becoming an adult American citizen with freedom. If you are not allowed to start exercising freedom and taking responsibility for your freedom, how will you ever learn to function as a responsible adult?
> 
> Let them know what snowboarding means to you and how it fulfills you as a person. Let them know how being denied that fulfillment will create resentment toward them. Let them know all of the mental and physical benefits that you get from snowboarding and explain that the benefits far outweigh the potential risks which really statistically are far lower than many mundane activities. You are hundreds of times more likely to be killed or injured in a car than you ever are snowboarding. How do they propose to protect you from that; never ever let you drive or ride in a car again?
> 
> ...


I would just like to take a moment to tell you that you are a god at advice giving.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

melliemouse said:


> I would just like to take a moment to tell you that you are a god at advice giving.


Damn Snowolf, we all give advice but Wolfies a "GOD"!!! BAH! :laugh:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

When I said "I don't know" I meant what Snowolf said.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Assuming you are in your teenage years... Just tell your parents you have something very serious to talk to them about... sit them down on the couch... look really concerned... and then read them what Wolf wrote.

They will be so excited you are not pregnant they will probably drive you straight to the mountain.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Assuming you are in your teenage years... Just tell your parents you have something very serious to talk to them about... sit them down on the couch... look really concerned... and then read them what Wolf wrote.
> 
> They will be so excited you are not pregnant they will probably drive you straight to the mountain.


Heh. Was just about to suggest you should tell them you're pregnant, then say no, it's a joke you just want to snowboard (I used to do it with my parents all the time). 

Jokes aside, if my kid had a concussion I wouldn't want her out on the mountain for the rest of the season either. You see, with concussions the repeated head trauma has a cumulative effect and is in fact pretty dangerous. So if there's a chance of bumping your head again, however slightly, snowboarding right now might prove to be a bad, bad idea. So if I were you I'd cut my losses, end my season and allow for my head to heal and for my parents to calm down. That way your parents will actually see that you're treating snowboarding seriously and are not reckless in your approach to potential injuries.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

You said you would tell them no park, then implied you would go anyway...

Not to sound like a parent, but, well I am one. When things like this happen (kid lies to me), it destroys trust and next time is not just no, but FUCK no and I'm taking away other stuff too...just a view from the other side. If you make a promise, keep it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

melliemouse said:


> So on Sunday I landed badly off a jump and ended up getting a concussion (I was wearing a helmet too...) and I sprained my back. Now my parents won't let me snowboard anymore this season because they don't want me risking injuring myself and not being able to play volleyball (I'm on a club team). They also told me I'm an idiotic reckless teen who doesn't care about her health. Yikes :WTF:
> But I really really really don't wanna stop and I'm trying to find ways to convince them to let me go. Help? I can't think of any good arguments besides saying I'll take it easy/not try park anymore.


Your parents really care for you. They are looking out for your well-being. Yes, it sounds horrible in your point of view... but your parents probably have done stupid things back when they were your age.

After an injury like that... your body needs time to heal. Let it heal, or you can make it worse.

If they think you're reckless, how are you going to convince them you are responsible enough to drive? (ie the process of getting a permit, practicing driving, getting the license, etc)

Just wait until you get old enough to have your own teenager... your view on things will drastically change.... ask them how much the medical bill costs, how many did the pain meds cost, etc. Medical bills ain't cheap. 

My cousin broke her wrist snowboarding... her clinic bill costed her $600 up front!!! You can buy a new board for that money. (she'll get reimbursed by her health insurance that she pays, less the deductible).

It's not the end of the world, missing out on the late part of the season.

Trust me, if you continue to put up a fight now... later, not that much later, when you want to do something.... they'll be hesitant to allow you do things.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey, I'm in the same boat. My parents are scared crapless that I'll hurt myself and break a leg (literally). I told them snowboarding isn't that dangerous. If your parents believe in facts here are a few that work tremendously in your favor:

1: You have a higher chance getting a concussion in soccer than snowboarding, and you're not wearing a helmet playing soccer.
2: If you fall on a snowboard, the board helps slow you down, which usually is safer. Compared to skis, if you fall, you can twist your knee, keep sliding down the mountain, etc. You can leave out the usually part 
3: You have a higher chance dying in a car crash today than getting hurt/getting a concussion while snowboarding.

Oh by the way I'm not sure if those facts are true but pretend they are. Hehe.

You can tell them that you'll stay out of the park or be a bit more careful. Continue as usual. If you get hurt again tell them you tripped in the lift line and the lift was a fixed grip so it didn't slow down and smashed into you, knocking you down a slope headfirst and getting you run over by the lifty reaching for the stop button.

But remember not to push yourself too far. I've tried not eating or drinking for a good hour while being tired just to get in a bunch of runs before the resort closes. That's just stupid. There's always next time. If you get hurt, next time will be in weeks, possibly months, possibly never. Don't do it. I fell and sprained my wrist so bad I could barely lift my board. Didn't tell my parents, though, but if I broke my bone, some serious shit would have gone down 

OR you could get one of your parents to start skiing or snowboarding. Hopefully they'll see how fun it is and how much it means to you (and everybody else). Snowboarding doesn't get you hurt directly. Your choices get you hurt.

Sorry this is a lot of stuff from a fellow teen snowoboarder :laugh:


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow these comments actually helped a lot! I'm probably going to keep off the snow this season to heal and finish off my volleyball season. I guess I just want my parental units to understand that no matter the injuries snowboarding is my favorite thing in the world and I never want to stop... I know that my parents just want me safe, but being a teenager, sometimes it feels overwhelming and I just want them to lay off haha.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but a concussion is not something to be taken lightly. Having had a concussion makes you even more susceptible to another, and multiple concussions are bad news for your long term health. If you were _diagnosed_ with a concussion, no doubt the doctor also gave you some do's and dont's for the near future...I suggest you take these to heart and follow them.

Now I love snowboarding as much as the next guy(or gal in your case), and i will ride through injury here and there...pulled muscles, strains and sprains, etc. BUT the one thing you MUST look out for is your brain. I have had concussions in the past, and the effects can last many weeks or longer. 

*PLESAE READ THIS PART IF NOTHING ELSE*

There is a reason you are seeing more and more athletes sitting out multiple games due to concussion/lingering symptoms from concussion; it's because re-injury before being properly healed causes long term effects (headache, vison problems, mood change etc...the list is long). DONT risk it.

That being said, once you are healed up as per you MD, get a NEW helmet, get back on the hill and spend your time doing what YOU love.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

melliemouse said:


> Wow these comments actually helped a lot! I'm probably going to keep off the snow this season to heal and finish off my volleyball season. I guess I just want my parental units to understand that no matter the injuries snowboarding is my favorite thing in the world and I never want to stop... I know that my parents just want me safe, but being a teenager, sometimes it feels overwhelming and I just want them to lay off haha.


Quit volleyball club and join a snowboard club.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

melliemouse said:


> Wow these comments actually helped a lot! I'm probably going to keep off the snow this season to heal and finish off my volleyball season. I guess I just want my parental units to understand that no matter the injuries snowboarding is my favorite thing in the world and I never want to stop... I know that my parents just want me safe, but being a teenager, sometimes it feels overwhelming and I just want them to lay off haha.


Awesome. Also, volleyball while not a contact sport is alot of jumping around on hard surfaces (abrupt start/stop). When I played v-ball with a concussion (i got it being a drunk idiot...not playing v-ball) every jump it felt like being punched in the head....

Take it easy if you still have any lingering symptoms....


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

melliemouse said:


> Wow these comments actually helped a lot! I'm probably going to keep off the snow this season to heal and finish off my volleyball season. I guess I just want my parental units to understand that no matter the injuries snowboarding is my favorite thing in the world and I never want to stop... I know that my parents just want me safe, but being a teenager, sometimes it feels overwhelming and I just want them to lay off haha.


We've all been there, and some of the posters here have/had teenagers of their own. It can be hard to understand the perspective of our parents, but it is their job to protect us and raise us into productive citizens. Snowolf and the many of the other posters have offered some very solid advice, but I think we can take it a bit further.

As others have pointed out there are risks involved in many of the things we do, but I think we can all agree that park riding has a much higher risk/reward factor than most of our day-to-day activities. Especially for those of us who will never, ever, be X-Games competitors whose livelihood is attached to our ability to throw our bodies around with much disregard. Concussions are serious business, and even more so for demographics who's brains are still developing (such as yourself and other young people). 

If I were in your shoes I would start with some of the things Snowolf brought up (e.g. there is inherent risk in everything we do), but I would also acknowledge that this is a riskier activity. Then I would discuss some of the things you feel you can do to minimize and/or eliminate (to the degree that we can) the kinds of risks inherit in riding park. Things like sticking to the philosophies of "easy styling it" and buying a new helmet to replace the one that is most assuredly busted from your last accident. This is a more thoughtful and mature dialogue beyond the cursory "I love doing this and I don't want to stop."

You need to recognize and own your parents fears and worries because otherwise you won't be able to change their perception of you as an "idiotic reckless teen who doesn't care about her health." Only you know if the injury was caused by an accident (e.g. you were doing a trick you have on lock and hit a bump or a nail or whatever and it busted you), or if you were riding beyond a safe range for your abilities. So, think about that deeply and enter into the discussion knowing that they want what is best for you, but also recognize that YOU need to start thinking about what is best for your health.


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

Treegreen said:


> If I were in your shoes I would start with some of the things Snowolf brought up (e.g. there is inherent risk in everything we do), but I would also acknowledge that this is a riskier activity. Then I would discuss some of the things you feel you can do to minimize and/or eliminate (to the degree that we can) the kinds of risks inherit in riding park. Things like sticking to the philosophies of "easy styling it" and buying a new helmet to replace the one that is most assuredly busted from your last accident. This is a more thoughtful and mature dialogue beyond the cursory "I love doing this and I don't want to stop."
> 
> You need to recognize and own your parents fears and worries because otherwise you won't be able to change their perception of you as an "idiotic reckless teen who doesn't care about her health." Only you know if the injury was caused by an accident (e.g. you were doing a trick you have on lock and hit a bump or a nail or whatever and it busted you), or if you were riding beyond a safe range for your abilities. So, think about that deeply and enter into the discussion knowing that they want what is best for you, but also recognize that YOU need to start thinking about what is best for your health.


That's quite true! On another downside I just learned that the friend who I went with also got a concussion... Lots of bad luck this trip...


----------



## melliemouse (Jan 13, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Quit volleyball club and join a snowboard club.


Hahahah WORD.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

TheNorminator said:


> But remember not to push yourself too far. I've tried not eating or drinking for a good hour while being tired just to get in a bunch of runs before the resort closes. That's just stupid. There's always next time. If you get hurt, next time will be in weeks, possibly months, possibly never. Don't do it. I fell and sprained my wrist so bad I could barely lift my board. Didn't tell my parents, though, but if I broke my bone, some serious shit would have gone down


Know what you mean about this. Aside from one bad fall the beginning of this season, every one of my falls bad enough to be memorable occured at the end of the day when i was tired and shoulda have just called it a day or when ive gone out sick on cold medicine and advil.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

jjz said:


> Know what you mean about this. Aside from one bad fall the beginning of this season, every one of my falls bad enough to be memorable occured at the end of the day when i was tired and shoulda have just called it a day or when ive gone out sick on cold medicine and advil.


I totally get what you mean. Ever since that incident, no matter how small, I refuse to do "just one more run." I know now (even if I'm 14), that if I think, "Just one more run," it probably won't end well. I'll call it a day and rest up. When I'm tired, my technique gets bad and that's when I start making mistakes and doing stupid things that lead to injury. I don't actually see my crappy technique, but I know that it's probably bad when I'm tired.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

melliemouse said:


> parental units .


Hahaha that just killed me!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Concussions, back/spine injuries, and the Wu-Tang Clan. All things you should not fuck with.

Says the guy who's been nursing a phantom back injury for the better part of a month.... ahh well do as I say not as I do.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mousy,
Quit acting like a mouse....step up and make it happen...its your job to figure out how. 

I am a parent of a snow junkie, she's 18 and has a rather impressive list of accomplishments that she has earned/owned, along with some injuries to which I won't bore you with...but she is living the dream that most of us only dream of.

Sit down with your parents, speak with them as an adult with a PLAN of what you will do to make it happen...no magical unicorn bs and then do it.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like a miserable old bastard...do as many runs as you can now. 
Someday you'll be pushing 40 and it'll be sooner than you think. Fuck healing. Do as many days first to last chair as you can fit in now. Because someday you are gonna have to work to go past 3 PM. And it doesn't come back. Once its gone, its gone. You really are only young once so drink it up. As John Prine said, the years just flow by like a broken down dam.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Due to the increased risk of concussions right after the first one it makes sense your parents are very hesitat to let you I back out again. Tell them you will follow the doctors orders and my go back out till the concussion has fully healed, then when the dr gives you the ok to go you would like to be able to go board again because of how much it means to you and how much you enjoy it


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

To argue with the parents right after such an accident is useless. They're in shock, that's why they're overreacting. You're their kid, the most important treasure, thus they want you to be healthy and happy. Give them some time to settle down and overcome the initial shock.

Then sit down and discuss your plan calmly. Plan = don't argue, don't tell them lies, don't diminish the risk. By doing that you would reinforce their impression that you're still a reckless teenager oblivious to the risks and wouldn't trust your assessment. But if you admit that there are certain risks, and you've thought of ways to avoid them, eg. stay away from the park this season, ask your physician when it's save again to ride groomers and FOLLOW his advice, you'll earn a lot of "trust-points" like "Oh, our little romp is getting mature, she is THINKING and not only feeling (I want this I want that)". They might slacken their reins.

Good luck! Hope you'll be fine soon


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Will Smith knows how you feel.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI



david_z said:


> Concussions, back/spine injuries, and the Wu-Tang Clan. All things you should not fuck with.


That was too good.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

glaucon said:


> How important is the park to you? Can you work a compromise and agree not do the jumps (or only small jumps)? Your parents are being overly reactive but there are some pretty big risks in the sport.
> 
> But if you were in my generation, you'd already know:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW3PFC86UNI


I wouldn't say your parents are being over reactive. Back injuries are scary and I actually broke my back this season on a shitty little 10 footer. They don't want what happened to me to happen to you and that's understandable.

For this season, not that it's much longer anyways, see about the compromise of no more park and then see where it goes next year.

For me personally, my jump days are over but that doesn't mean I won't hit little side lips and air off rollers


----------



## mikeg (Oct 30, 2012)

Concussions aren't something to mess around with. A little insight into the possible outcome of multiple concussions. After watching stuff like this, it just doesn't make sense to rush it.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it's sexist and my wife gives me crap all the time but when I see my son burn in while riding I tell him to suck it up and try harder. When my daughter catches a heal side and does the slam I want to cry. Of course this doesn't help the OP but I just had to get my feelings out. Does anyone have some Midol?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> I know it's sexist and my wife gives me crap all the time but when I see my son burn in while riding I tell him to suck it up and try harder. When my daughter catches a heal side and does the slam I want to cry. Of course this doesn't help the OP but I just had to get my feelings out. Does anyone have some Midol?


Yea its a fine line with gals...ime you got to start early, the reaction to pain is learned. I tried to model and teach my daughter even as a baby...pain...ehh no big deal..."ehh yer not going to die today...its far from you heart". Anyway she turned out to be a tuffy and has a high pain tolerance...if she cries...you know something is wrong...now trying to tell her to back off and take it easy can be a whole nother matter...cause she'll get pissed and just become a bulldog and not let go til she is done...and I cringe...going fuck you are going to do more damage. Eventually she'll listen to a doc and then faithfully do any and all therapy to somewhat an extreme so that she can get back out there as soon and hard as possible.


----------



## kristinajura (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree with just listening to what your parents say and being done for the season. It's not like they said you're not allowed to snowboard ever again! Now, that would be something to try to change their minds on.

Injuries really do need to heal. I haven't yet gotten a major snowboarding injury (and hopefully never will) other than a bruised & swollen knee that is now healing up well.
I once sprained my ankle twice within a month because I refused to sit out of dance rehearsal to let it heal fully. Well guess what... it comes back to annoy me every so often to the point where my ankle hurts so much I can barely walk, even with one of those intense lace-up, velcro braces on... and this was about 9 years ago. Whereas the ankle I actually sprained badly and within the last 1 or 2 years, I actually sat out of my ultimate frisbee games, let it heal, and it rarely ever hurts now, if anything its a faint pain while running on a treadmill or something.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

melliemouse said:


> I would just like to take a moment to tell you that you are a god at advice giving.


You must have really hit your head hard.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

melliemouse said:


> So on Sunday I landed badly off a jump and ended up getting a concussion (I was wearing a helmet too...) and I sprained my back. Now my parents won't let me snowboard anymore this season because they don't want me risking injuring myself and not being able to play volleyball (I'm on a club team). They also told me I'm an idiotic reckless teen who doesn't care about her health. Yikes :WTF:
> But I really really really don't wanna stop and I'm trying to find ways to convince them to let me go. Help? I can't think of any good arguments besides saying I'll take it easy/not try park anymore.


As someone who has had both multiple back injuries and concussions, it's not worth pushing it. My back has never been the same after the first car accident I was involved in and I am usually in a good deal of pain for no good reason. Likewise with concussions, the head aches can get pretty brutal and having problems with short term memory problems sucks. I also have a myriad of other memory problems related to the couple of concussions I have. 

As for your parents telling you you're an idiot reckless teen, they are scared and are worried about you. That's just what parents do. It's their job to be worried about you, as annoying and sucky as it is. 

Take the time to do the right thing and let your body heal. There is always next year to go snowboarding.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

All good points so far plus I am sure you might have said some things to your parents in the heat of the moment also. Before I left home I had fights with my dad where I said stuff I did not mean and got in more trouble at the time. 

Back in 2010 I had two concussions with in 4 months both with loss of conciseness. I had really bad vertigo and would forget where my car was park all the time along with other stuff. Listen to the doctor and have your parents ask all the questions they want also. Once you are cleared by the doctor talk to your parents again about how you going to stay safe when snowboarding again. 

Parents are always going to freak when they have no control and something goes wrong it is normal. Plus how shitty would it feel if they did not care at all and just told you to stop bugging them with your shit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yea its a fine line with gals...ime you got to start early, the reaction to pain is learned. I tried to model and teach my daughter even as a baby...pain...ehh no big deal..."ehh yer not going to die today...its far from you heart". Anyway she turned out to be a tuffy and has a high pain tolerance...if she cries...you know something is wrong...now trying to tell her to back off and take it easy can be a whole nother matter...cause she'll get pissed and just become a bulldog and not let go til she is done...and I cringe...going fuck you are going to do more damage. Eventually she'll listen to a doc and then faithfully do any and all therapy to somewhat an extreme so that she can get back out there as soon and hard as possible.


Hahaha... my dad had a similar method. If I came running/crying he said "oh? You've got a little cut at the thumb...? Lets cut off the entire thumb so you wont feel the little scratch anymore"


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

baby steps my friend, not sure how long you've riding, but most of the injuries I see are newbie playing one too many video games or watching the X-games and trying those trick far to soon. I've been riding for 27 years, 4 years competitively and have only had one injury in that time. Just slow down a little, constraint on being smooth and not just landing, but stomping your landings.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

david_z said:


> Concussions, back/spine injuries, and the Wu-Tang Clan. All things you should not fuck with.
> 
> Says the guy who's been nursing a phantom back injury for the better part of a month.... ahh well do as I say not as I do.


gotta be careful with that. i bruised my tailbone a couple of months back, and that ended up after a month or so morphing into a bout of acute sciatica that kept me out of work for 2 weeks and, at this stage in the game, has pretty much put an end to my first season of snowboarding. 

to the OP, with injuries like concussions and back injuries, as many have already pointed out, they can build into something much worse, so just take care.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

you could always do what a majority of teenagers do and just lie to them..LOL.."hey mom, going to hang out at X's house..see ya later!"

In reality, your best bet is to calmly sit down with them and explain that you'll go easy, that you'll stay out of the park for the rest of the season (which you may or may not do) and that you understand their concern and thank them for it, but this is something you're passionate about and feel really strongly about.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

Everyone is just gonna side with the parents because they're older. Just tell them you'll try base jumping and maybe they'll let you continue snowboarding.


----------



## snowboarder or not (Jan 21, 2021)

melliemouse said:


> So on Sunday I landed badly off a jump and ended up getting a concussion (I was wearing a helmet too...) and I sprained my back. Now my parents won't let me snowboard anymore this season because they don't want me risking injuring myself and not being able to play volleyball (I'm on a club team). They also told me I'm an idiotic reckless teen who doesn't care about her health. Yikes :WTF:
> But I really really really don't wanna stop and I'm trying to find ways to convince them to let me go. Help? I can't think of any good arguments besides saying I'll take it easy/not try park anymore.


Wow that sucks well im 9 and my parents wont let me snowboard at all but its me and thats what I want its my jam hope you are ok well if they say no then just do it without there permission!!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Thread was almost 8 years dead before being resurrected, congrats!!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Unfortunately the op died he didn't listen to his parents about not snowboarding and got hit by a bus crossing the street without looking first


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

melliemouse said:


> So on Sunday I landed badly off a jump and ended up getting a concussion (I was wearing a helmet too...) and I sprained my back. Now my parents won't let me snowboard anymore this season because they don't want me risking injuring myself and not being able to play volleyball (I'm on a club team). They also told me I'm an idiotic reckless teen who doesn't care about her health. Yikes :WTF:
> But I really really really don't wanna stop and I'm trying to find ways to convince them to let me go. Help? I can't think of any good arguments besides saying I'll take it easy/not try park anymore.



I'm a dad now (damn, i'm getting old), so I'll _try_ to put myself in your parents' shoes. If your parents already think that you're reckless then allowing you back on the hill this season might be a foregone conclusion.
HOWEVER,
I would give it about 2-3 weeks, then arrange a formal sit-down with them and tell them
1 - You were initially upset and disappointed about the new restrictions, but you decided to mull it over while you calmed down and started to heal
2 - You're a little bit hurt about being called reckless as you don't want to sustain major injuries any more than they want you to, but you can understand how it must look from their perspective.
3 - You agree that in light of what happened, slowing down makes a lot of sense but instead of a complete ban on snowboarding would they maybe consider limited activity with the following caveats:
A - You will limit your time on the hill. Maybe no more than half a day at a time and no more than a few times per month.
B - No more being reckless. You've learned that lesson the hard way and have no wish to hurt yourself that badly again (this might involve a discussion on what "reckless" means).
C - In addition to a helmet, you will wear one of these - Icon Field Armor Stryker Vest (or something similar. I've worn them while snowboarding and they don't really interfere with range of motion and you can't feel it it all when you fall on your back)
4 - Tell them that you don't like being told what cannot do (you're a teen, and teens push limits sometimes... its a part of growing up), but you recognize that you are way more fortunate that most other kids in that you have the opportunity and ability to participate in snow sports and that you do not want to lose that privilege if you can help it.
5 - If taking a safety, first-aid, CPR, or avalanche class would help give them peace of mind or serve as evidence that you intend to take safety more seriously going forward, then you are eager to do so.

That is just about the best case you can make.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Because of the shitty attitude of the parents I bet this kid lives in a DIY camper van at the foot of a mountain somewhere now.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Kijima said:


> Because of the shitty attitude of the parents I bet this kid lives in a DIY camper van at the foot of a mountain somewhere now.


Or the (now adult) has multiple concussions and has short term memory loss, lashes out in anger sometimes, and .....
their problems may get worse in later life.









Chronic traumatic encephalopathy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ultimately,
I do hope that the OP did volleyball only enough to get a scholarship ride somewhere, got their degree and lives in a mountain town smashing pow 50+ days/season, working remotely to avoid covid, wearing the best helmet (not a ruroc FFS) and taking proper time off the hill to recover after any bad slam, enjoying their riding with friends, and leaving v-ball behind like a distant memory.
There, that's a shred fairy tale...


----------

